# Critique for 12yr old gaited gelding



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

This is Sunny, my 12yr old gaited pinto mutt lol He's 15.3 and rolly-polly fat. He is a retired halter horse and a current trail demon. What do you all think?


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know anything about conformation, but I think he's gorgeous! What kind of gait does he do?


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

He looks lovely!!!! I also want to know what gait he does,as in the movement picture he is trotting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks 

I don't really know to be honest with you. I'm not familiar with gaited breeds and I've never ridden him at anything other than a walk. He was severely abused by a previous owner and was used as a buggy horse. We suspect that any time he got above a walk while harnassed he was beaten so for a long time he wouldn't trot or anything under saddle, no matter how much you asked. It scared him! Well, he's now started showing some interest in trotting under saddle so I'm going to start working with him on it. His trot is a little rough at first but once he gets into it, it becomes soooooo smooth. His lope looks really smooth too. I'm very excited about getting to ride him this year while my dad rides and breaks in Cisco for me. We've switched horses for now


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice horse. Long, weak back, and high-set hocks, but not a whole lot else to complain about.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of his back either. :/


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

You said he is a mutt, you don't know any of his breeding at all? I am just curious, he is parked out for halter and I wondered what he was shown in? Do you know for sure he is gaited? I agree about the back and hocks, but I think he is adorable!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

The way he moves just screams gaited lol and I have asked the opinion of several gaited breed owners and they have all said that he appears to have a lot of TWH in him. 
He was shown in gaited halter at my local saddle club. We are apart of an open horse association. We show throughout the spring and summer and then we have a State championship show in September.


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

nice looking horse, I like to see more of a "ski slope" on their butts but still very nice


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

HAFWalkers said:


> nice looking horse, I like to see more of a "ski slope" on their butts but still very nice


 
Ski slope? I am not familiar with that term lol


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Just glancing back up through the pics and noticed something. Is that your fencing up there? I'd be concerned about hanging a hoof. Just something to think about....


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah thats my fencing. Never had a problem in 6yrs. Thats electric wire at the top so they stay away from the fence. Better than barbed wire.


----------

